
How to make an email signature that makes you seem like a dick - ciderpunx
http://charlieharvey.org.uk/page/email_signatures_for_dicks
======
necdetalpmen
I have seen people that prints every single e-mail, so I use a similar
environmentalist sentence.

------
Diti
This article itself is way too judgemental.

